# Link bindings ?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I remember them from the early 2000's yeah. Sims bindings. No clue if they've been retooled or not. If not, stay away.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Kumimajava, hahaha, vitun hyvä nimi.

Ahem, haven't got a clue about the bindings.


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I remember them from the early 2000's yeah. Sims bindings. No clue if they've been retooled or not. If not, stay away.


Thanks for the input. I don't think they're the same as in the 2000's, the straps looked very similar to the Diodes, and the frame looks like the Nidecker bindings:



















Had Nidecker bought the SIMS brand? I'm actually seeing Sims branded snowboards on the slopes here (and a few of these Link bindings too).


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

Elektropow said:


> Kumimajava, hahaha, vitun hyvä nimi.


I grew up in Finland - also where I started snowboarding a long time ago.

And the nickname is innocent - picked at an age before I had any idea it could be anything but. :facepalm1:


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Even more precious that it has stuck, at least for humor's sake, hehe. Good thing you moved away though; not a lot of snow in recent winters... 

On the topic though, I see many brands either mimmicking or buying burton's ankle strap tech in the 15/16 line as well. Got this year's Diodes and I gotta say it's the most comfortable one I've strapped in. 

Baseplate shape seems interesting on the Links. Probably decent bindings.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I knew the highback on the Greed looked super familiar. Looks very similar to the old Burton Mission Restricted highback.


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

For the baseplate comparison, here's the Nidecker 'Carbon':










Looks to me like the same baseplate, and the same highback on the 'Carbon' model. Different straps - the cap-strap looks funky. The ankle strap felt solid, almost identical to the Burton. Good spot on the Greed highback - looks very similar to Cartel.

A bit of a franken-binding - rather curious!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Ankle strap looks like Burton Genesis. Toe cap sort of looks like Salomon Defender.


----------

